# Meet Porter. The World's First Driving Dog in a MINI.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

This is old but still pretty cool. Teaching a dog to drive a car, and he just about hits the apex of the turn too. The cats would have none of this, I'm sure of it.

_Dogs this smart deserve a home. Every year, the SPCA need to find homes for thousands of dogs just like Porter -- dogs who have been abused, abandoned, or just forgotten. Our dogs may be a motley bunch, but they're all smart and they're all lovable. _

http://youtu.be/onHEtu5aYko


----------



## aekdbrich (Jul 13, 2014)

That's awesome! I need to teach my three to drive our MINI!


2014 BMW X1 sDrive28i "Black Betty"
2013 Mini Cooper S Countryman "Penelope"
2011 BMW 328i "Heidi" (past)


----------



## salman123 (Nov 11, 2014)

is old but still pretty cool. Teaching a dog to drive a car, and he just about hits the apex of the turn too. The cats would have none of this, I'm sure of it. 

Dogs this smart deserve a home. Every year, the SPCA need to find homes for thousands of dogs just like Porter -- dogs who have been abused, abandoned, or just forgotten. Our dogs may be a motley bunch, but they're all smart and they're all lova

__________
pasban


----------

